# drum to rear disk brake conversion



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

guys, im currently in the process of purchasing parts needed for this conversion. not having ABS is ok with me for the meantime; im just engrossed wth the though of installing rear disk brakes. this process can be done in 3 hours

what parts do i need in order to perform this swap from what i know the non 4 wheel brakes master cylinder can still be used for the meantime. i understand that i need a pair of rear e-brake cables and rear brake lines made for rear disks. does anyone have the part numbers for these? i just want to make sure that when i purchase something, im sure that i have the right parts to avoid hassle

to the guys who have actually performed this swap, your help will be very welcome im desperately calling out for your help! hehehehehe 

p.s. i already did a search on this thanks!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

make sure you obtain the following:

1. Rear hub spindle assemblies from the NX2000 or SE-R. 
2. You may want the entire links and all.
3. If the rear bearing/hubs are high mileage or don't turn, then buy new hubs to mount to the spindles. make sure the axel/spindle is not scored, 
4. You need rear brake lines for discs
5. You will need an Altima Master cylinder from a 94 without ABS to make the brakes work OK.
6. You need the Ebrake cables from the NX2000, SER also. The old ones do not work because of the different ends from drums. 
7. AD7H calipers for the rear. I got the NX2000 Japan calipers for the back. The rotors need to also be specs as the NX2000 rear rotors japan. You can also get 91-94 SE-R rear discs. 
8. i suggest buying PBR metal master pads. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I have the rear e-brake cables sitting in my garage..I'll get you the Numbers later tonight. I'd offer to sell them but mine need replacing.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.johnandtracey.com/staticpages/index.php/ser_rear_disc


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Careful if you get used rotors, they are 6mm thin and warp easily.

I am also going to be undertaking this process. What kind of hand brake does the rear disk use? Is there a "mini drum" inside there?


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Jed118 said:


> Careful if you get used rotors, they are 6mm thin and warp easily.
> 
> I am also going to be undertaking this process. What kind of hand brake does the rear disk use? Is there a "mini drum" inside there?


No, the ebrake is integrated into the calipers. There is a cam inside the caliper that pushes out the piston as the ebrake is applied. Check out the site I posted, as I have a Photo gallery of the swap.


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

hey thanks for the reply guys! i had it installed early this morning with no problems. 

the only thing i lack is an altima non abs master cylinder! any idea on how it looks like? i hope u guys have pics 

thanks for everything, you guys are really of great help!


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a question to go along with this thread...
What about the reservoir? Does the 94 Altima (w/o ABS) master cylinder need to come with the reservoir or does Sentra/ Sunny reservoir work?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

DraftEm98 said:


> I have a question to go along with this thread...
> What about the reservoir? Does the 94 Altima (w/o ABS) master cylinder need to come with the reservoir or does Sentra/ Sunny reservoir work?


you do not need a altima master cylinder for converting the rear brakes i used the stocker and the pedal stroke doesnt change, when you need to upgrade is when you get ad22 brakes in the front and maxima brakes for the rear.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

se_nismo said:


> you do not need a altima master cylinder for converting the rear brakes i used the stocker and the pedal stroke doesnt change, when you need to upgrade is when you get ad22 brakes in the front and maxima brakes for the rear.


Thats what I meant. Sorry, I should have been more clear on it. Im thinking of upgrading front & rear using ad22 for front & se-r for rear. Do I need the Altima reservoir as well as master cylinder or just master cylinder? 

As a side question... what vehicle do I get the rear-disc brake cables from? 99 se-r or 91-93 NX2000? I have a 98 Sentra GXE

Thanks


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

DraftEm98 said:


> Thats what I meant. Sorry, I should have been more clear on it. Im thinking of upgrading front & rear using ad22 for front & se-r for rear. Do I need the Altima reservoir as well as master cylinder or just master cylinder?
> 
> As a side question... what vehicle do I get the rear-disc brake cables from? 99 se-r or 91-93 NX2000? I have a 98 Sentra GXE
> 
> Thanks


you can get the ebrake cables from any b14 se-r so from 1995-1999 sentra or 200sx


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

se_nismo said:


> you can get the ebrake cables from any b14 se-r so from 1995-1999 sentra or 200sx


 Any info on the reservoir? I would think that it would need to be bigger, but im not sure.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got everything you need to make this happen


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Like, what? the info? the parts?


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

rear disc sucks, ya dont even know i changed 5 calipers in 2 months stop ebrake design sucks


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I never had issues with my rear calipers, you have to maintain things for them to work right! 

You need a 1994 Altima master cylinder, the entire thing is one unit, unbolt the brake lines, and the master cyl 2 bolts on the booster. the booster does not need changed, that is good, its a real bitch to remove. You need an 1994 Altima NON-ABS master cylinder. I think I have the part number. It has a yellow resevoir cap. make sure its for non-abs, this is important. I paid 55 bucks for mine in a junk yard that tested the parts. If you try to use the stock one with the AD22Vf's the pedal goes to the floor and you have no brakes! or very little. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like just the info that everybody needs.
Basically its like this, right...
Swap the front calipers and rotors with NX2000 LOADED calipers and some rotors...
then...
replace the rear drums with se-r loaded calipers (w/ fastbrakes adapters) and rotors... replace brake cable with that of an se-r... replace master cylinder (complete w/ reservoir) with that of a 94 altima.
Sound right?


----------

